# Tree Skis



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

Need another pair of skis just for skiing trees. Not the glade areas but the woods. They must fit the following qualifications.

*They need to be used with demo bindings on them. 

*They have to float so must be 74cm mid or up.

*Need them inexpensive enough that I don't mind taking core shots on the bottoms.

*Need to be very short to get my large frame around objects normally painful to run into.

Anybody have skis like these?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 20, 2005)

i love my legend 8000s in the trees.  used demo skis should be floating around somewhere on the cheap, ebay most likely.  they are floating around ebay for $500 new w/o binding or slightly more with a p12.  worth a look, try them on a demo.  i find them to be quite quick and nimble.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, the 8000's are 117/89/110. They would be perfect.  Would like a pair at 158cm.  Not new.  Wouldn't care if they were beat up a little.  I'm gonna wreck them this season anyhow.


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 20, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i love my legend 8000s in the trees.  used demo skis should be floating around somewhere on the cheap, ebay most likely.  they are floating around ebay for $500 new w/o binding or slightly more with a p12.  worth a look, try them on a demo.  i find them to be quite quick and nimble.



You dig those legends huh? I will admit I do like the ski I have the swallow tail Intuitiv BIGS....however there are MANY MANY choices for this application. Just like everyone on here says time and time again...DEMO DEMO DEMO...go back to the place you DEMOed at the season end...and pick up the skis you demoed...HA

M


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

Demo-shemem-o, you're missing my point.  I'm looking for a pair of skis from Ebay to trash in the trees.  Dynastar from the class of 2003 and 2004 have several qualified selections. 

2002/2003
DYNASTAR TWINBOARD LITTLE BIG FAT 116-88-103 158
DYNASTAR INTUITIV BIG 117-89-110 158
DYNASTAR INTUITIV J.NOBIS 117-89-110 158

2003/2004
DYNASTAR TROUBLEMAKER 112-78-102 155 14; 165 17m
DYNASTAR INTUITIV 74 113-74-99 167 16m
DYNASTAR INTUITIVBIG PRORIDER  117-89-110 158 21m; 168 24m
DYNASTAR INSPIRED BY J.NOBIS 117-89-111 158, 168
DYNASTAR ALTITRAIL WIDE 103-75-92, 150 18m, 160 21m
DYNASTAR LITTLEBIGFAT 116-88-109 158 21m, 169 24m

The Troublemaker and the Intuitiv 74 with 17 and 16m radius' would be perfect in their smallest size.  I'm gonna hunt down a pair on the 'Bay.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2005)

Are *these* fat and short enough for ya?


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Are *these* fat and short enough for ya?



They're a little too short and too fat and too expensive for me.  But we're on the right track.  Nice spotting.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2005)

*Here's* some Troublemaker's for ya...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> *Here's* some Troublemaker's for ya...



Probably too exspensive for you, and they're new...


----------



## salida (Dec 20, 2005)

Why are you going so short?  I know they are tree skis, but where there are tree's you'll find powder, and where there is powder, you'll find people nose diving on goonie skis...


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're sweet.  They have a 17 meter radius at 165cm too.  On the money.  Would like the 155 with a 14 meter, but these would be nice too.  Too bad they're so new.


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 20, 2005)

I like twins in the trees...the seem to slide the back out easier and when ya get stuck they slide backwards way easy...

M


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> Why are you going so short?  I know they are tree skis, but where there are tree's you'll find powder, and where there is powder, you'll find people nose diving on goonie skis...



If they're fatter than 74cm, then they'll float.  I can stand up in the deepest snow with 36" snowshoes and that's 91.44cm's.  So 150-160cm skis will do fine.


----------



## salida (Dec 20, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> salida said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just have a feeling that when in powder you sit back and really use the tails of the ski, I've skied with shorties before and if you even get close to going over the handle bars those tips will dive down...  Just thought it might be better to be at least in the 170 range...


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> I like twins in the trees...the seem to slide the back out easier and when ya get stuck they slide backwards way easy...
> 
> M



Yeah Dog it's lots of fun with the right equipment. My 184 Bandit's with riser plates aint the right kind of equipment I can tell you that.  I like those Troublemakers.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2005)

Well if you decided to go longer *here* is some 175 Troublemakers.  They don't have demo bindings though...


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 20, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> RossiSkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried a pair of my friends in a 150 something.  They responded nicely and I didn't tip over, despite being a heavy person.  In the end, you may be correct in your analysis.  That's why I don't want to pay much for them and don't care if they're a little beat up already.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 20, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Yes, the 8000's are 117/89/110. They would be perfect.  Would like a pair at 158cm.  Not new.  Wouldn't care if they were beat up a little.  I'm gonna wreck them this season anyhow.


no, that is the 8800.  not as turny, similar tip and tail.  the 8000 is 79 waiste and better for trees.  the intuitiv big (i have that ski too) is the same as the 8800, not the 8000.


----------

